# Amazon 7 DAYS Flash/Lightning Deal for INKBIRD IRF-4S Wireless 1500FT Waterproof BBQ Thermometer



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 26, 2019)

Amazon 7 DAYS Flash/Lightning Deal for INKBIRD IRF-4S Wireless 1500FT Waterproof BBQ Thermometer 
*Deal price: $60.00 *VS Original price:* $75.00 (**4 probes**)*
*Deal price: **$47.99* VS Original price: *$59.99 (**2 probes**)*
*Time: Aug 26, 2019 12:00 AM PDT - Sep 1, 2019 11:45 PM PDT* 

*Amazon Link：https://amzn.to/2KYgHL4*

*KEY FEATURE*:
1.1500 feet Remote Grill Thermometer
2. Waterproof and USB Rechargeable Battery
3.Magnetic Design and Four Probes
4.Four Probes

*


*
*


 *
Pls help share this great deal to your friends. Thanks for your guys support!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 27, 2019)

Nice Deal thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 27, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> Nice Deal thanks for sharing it.


Thank you!! Pls share to your friends, dont miss it!!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Aug 31, 2019)

Are the probes waterproof?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Sep 1, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Are the probes waterproof?


Hello my friend,
This unit can be used at rainy day but not submerse into water.
The probes need to be dry after cleaning and protect carefully.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Sep 1, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hello my friend,
> This unit can be used at rainy day but not submerse into water.
> The probes need to be dry after cleaning and protect carefully.


----------



## kelbro (Sep 1, 2019)

Wish that I would have waited for this model. The range on my last year model IBT-4XP is a big negative. I can't get to the other side of the house without it alarming. Disappointing. Also there is no charge indicator on mine so I can't tell if it has a full charge or not. The rest of it works very well so I don't want to drop more money on it.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Sep 1, 2019)

kelbro said:


> Wish that I would have waited for this model. The range on my last year model IBT-4XP is a big negative. I can't get to the other side of the house without it alarming. Disappointing. Also there is no charge indicator on mine so I can't tell if it has a full charge or not. The rest of it works very well so I don't want to drop more money on it.


Hello my friend,
Hope you are doing well. Thanks for your supporting our inkbird!
This one has 1500 feet remote range will not let you down.


----------



## Pbwebb (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks. Been looking to buy one for a while now. 

Saw a like new one for 58.00 with this add. Done and done.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Sep 2, 2019)

Pbwebb said:


> Thanks. Been looking to buy one for a while now.
> 
> Saw a like new one for 58.00 with this add. Done and done.


Thanks for your supporting!


----------



## udaman (Sep 18, 2019)

i would like to buy this thermometer, are there any deals coming are way soon?
in canada


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 18, 2019)

https://inkbird.shop/products/irf-4s
not sure on the exchange and ship


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Sep 18, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> https://inkbird.shop/products/irf-4s
> not sure on the exchange and ship


We are Amazon store:*Mixtea360　*


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Sep 19, 2019)

udaman said:


> i would like to buy this thermometer, are there any deals coming are way soon?
> in canada


Hi friend, check the 10% Off SZK23MH5 +10% off Amazon page coupon.


----------



## udaman (Sep 19, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi friend, check the 10% Off SZK23MH5 +10% off Amazon page coupon.


i ordered one this morning thx
come to 75.89 canadian delivered


----------



## udaman (Sep 22, 2019)

udaman said:


> i ordered one this morning thx
> come to 75.89 canadian delivered


just arrived cant wait to try it out


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Sep 22, 2019)

udaman said:


> just arrived cant wait to try it out


Looking forward to your comment!


----------



## udaman (Sep 25, 2019)

i haven't used it yet, is there and way of wrapping up the probes?
for storing them untangled, i'm getting the case for it .


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Sep 25, 2019)

udaman said:


> i haven't used it yet, is there and way of wrapping up the probes?
> for storing them untangled, i'm getting the case for it .



If you need，This is Storage Carrying Case Compatible for IRF-4S Wireless Grill Thermometer.
https://amzn.to/2lcXOd8


----------



## cmayna (Sep 26, 2019)

Though I love my Thermoworks Smoke, I still took the plunge and got a 4 probe Inkbird from ebay for $55.99 delivered.  Main reason was the 1500 feet signal strength, and having a decent backup, in case Mr. Smoke goes up in smoke 

Contacted customer service about an issue during setup and they recommended replacing the batteries?  These are built in USB chargeable batteries which as far as I can see cannot be replaced.  Luckily, I got the setup issue resolve before I got the reply from customer service.

Can't say I'm overly excited about the owners manual. Very small print and confusing for me.  But then again, that's just me......LOL  One of these days I will attempt to use a meat probe.  

For sure what I do like is the signal strength.  Having a large yard, too many times will I lose a signal when using one of my old Mavericks while I'm doing yard work in the front yard, with the smoker in the rear yard.  "Oh  Boohoo"


----------



## udaman (Sep 26, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> If you need，This is Storage Carrying Case Compatible for IRF-4S Wireless Grill Thermometer.
> https://amzn.to/2lcXOd8


i have the case but was asking if u have a way of wrapping up the probes so they don't tangle, this is a igrill cord wraqp with your probe on it , just was if u have such a thing, thx


----------



## dr k (Sep 26, 2019)

I have six plastic donut/ovals to wrap the cords from my Soraken six port BT but once I unwrap and get the twist out of the cable they stay unwrapped draped over something or hang vertically from a hanger etc.  Less handling the better even if I would haul them I don't wrap. You can have them if you want 'em. Here's a pic of the black plastic.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Sep 26, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Though I love my Thermoworks Smoke, I still took the plunge and got a 4 probe Inkbird from ebay for $55.99 delivered.  Main reason was the 1500 feet signal strength, and having a decent backup, in case Mr. Smoke goes up in smoke
> 
> Contacted customer service about an issue during setup and they recommended replacing the batteries?  These are built in USB chargeable batteries which as far as I can see cannot be replaced.  Luckily, I got the setup issue resolve before I got the reply from customer service.
> 
> ...


----------

